# Little Marten Sable doe



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This is one of the best marten sables I've bred so far. There's still a long way to go with my marten sables, but improvement is slowly being made and the contrast is coming. I'm trying to get the top dark brown and the belly pure white. This doe was bred from a marten sable and a black fox:





































This is her dam, you can see she's paler on top and has a cream coloured belly, so the overall contrast and shading is not as striking:




























This is her sire. He's an old man now but he has the best top colour of all of my black foxes:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What gorgeous eyes; very pretty. I'd love to see that in violet shading to pale lavender...maybe I'll see that in my dreams...like the pied purple I dreamed up a few months ago.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Drool! Hehe! Gorgeous!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Stunning little Doe, she's a cracker! 
I love the top pic, just the essence of Mousey lovelyness


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to look again; she's dreamy!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice Sarah!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They really are a very pretty variety, Sarah :love1


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

